
High school student hacked into Apple servers, downloaded 90GB of secure files - caio1982
https://9to5mac.com/2018/08/16/melbourne-apple-hack/
======
blacksqr
The headline sort of negates the "secure" adjective.

------
dddddaviddddd
> Apple’s systems logged the serial numbers of the MacBooks used to carry out
> the attacks

Does this most likely refer to the hardware IDs use to sign into FaceTime /
iMessage?

